# "INF Error", VGA Driver "Missing" Installing ATI Catalyst Drivers



## CannedLizard (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, I have an ATI Radeon 8500 on my Windows XP system, and one day, after my dad had used the computer, the 3D video driver stoppeed working. He can't recall doing anything. So it goes. I think "whatever", downloaded the latest Catalyst drivers, and try to install it, only to get the message "INF Error, Video Driver Not Found" and then "Try to set up your adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup". I tried googling for info (apparently it's a common-ish issue), but I never found anything that worked. I tried uninstalling anything ATI and then installing, to no avail. I tried uninstalling the error-listed VGA adapter from the Device Manager and then running install which didn't work. Rebooting after that also didn't work (it popped up with "New hardware found" after the reboot, but it couldn't find the proper drivers).

One suggestion that I found is to download drivers for my "chipset" or mobo. Unfortunately, I don't know what my chipset/mobo brand/model is, and don't know how to find out. If this is the solution, how can I find out? If this isn't the solution, what is?

If this could be solved ASAP, that would be lovely, as I'm going through video game withdrawl here (also scrolling in Firefox is all jerky and some videos are jerky when playing).

Thanks in advance,
Robbie B


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

install ur mobo drivers again 4m the cd.... then install catalyst....
use belarc to identify ur mobo or open ur cab and see


----------



## CannedLizard (Jul 28, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> install ur mobo drivers again 4m the cd.... then install catalyst....
> use belarc to identify ur mobo or open ur cab and see



First of all, thanks for replying with what looks like good advice.

My motherboard is probably a good 4+ years old, and I've moved once or twice since then, so I don't have the CD.

Belarc says my mobo is:
Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-6533
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 6.00 PG 01/02/2002

I've gone to *www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download_center.php to find the drivers, but while I know what to choose for Step 1 (Mainboard) and I sorta know what to choose for Step 2 (Socket 478 or 775...I think 478...I have a P4 1.6 GHz system...not laptop/notebook)...I get lost around Step 3, and have no idea how to proceed. Can anyone help?

Actually...am I supposed to choose VGA for Part 1? If so, the ATI options in Part 2 and 3 don't include my own video card (Radeon 8500, 128 MB)...help?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

if its 4 yrs old its gotta be socket 478...
1.mainboard
2.s478
3.sis645/650
4.ms 6533
ok


----------



## CannedLizard (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks again. I got to *www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=45&kind=1 which has several drivers. I first downloaded (obviously) the VGA driver, and tried to run setup. Unfortunately, after preparing the install, an Error message pops up saying "The system cannot detect the device, please confirm that the device is configured properly and restart the setup program." I then tried downloading the AGP upgrade, installed it, but nothing changed. I also downloaded the BIOS update, since it mentioned a VGA upgrade, but I'm uncomfortable with upgrading the BIOS if it's possible that that's not the main issue.


----------

